# Mew to the forums, getting my kitty tomorrow!



## Masatisan (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, how are you?

Since I am getting my kitty tomorrow, I decided I should find myself a good forum to join for support. 

My kitty is a four month old T.I.C.A papered Ragdoll and the one I am getting is either pale blue/lilac bicolour, or seal bicolour if he's still available by tommorow (someone else had him on hold). I'm going on a round trip from Ottawa to Peterbrough to get him which will be about a nine hour round trip! Fun!

That's all for now, can't wait to meet my new kitty, also can't wait to meet everyone here and hopefully (I have a tendancy to be outgoing then turn shy) become an active and involved member of the community!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! =D Congrats on the new cat.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SunKissedToes (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here too, but I have to tell you that I have a 6-year-old ragdoll named Krystal. She's so sweet! I'm so excited to hear about your new kitty! In my (biased) opinion, Ragdolls are a wonderful breed.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your kitty!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hello and Welcome to the Cat Forum!!
OMG! Your getting a Ragdoll TODAY?!?!
I am soooo happy for you!! I absoluetly love that breed! LOL


----------



## sarahleeds (Jul 10, 2011)

Good Luck with the little one  enjoy


----------



## jmstargirl (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello! I am new to the forums also. I just wondered if your "Mew" to the forums was an intentional play on words or a cute inadvertent typo! Well, either way, congratulations on the new addition to your family!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

So, how was the Ragdoll?!!? What kind of colour did you get?


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Tell usssss!! We need cuteness!!!! ;3


----------



## SunKissedToes (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm excited to hear about it too!


----------



## Wooster (Jul 14, 2011)

It is always a great day when you bring home a new friend. Enjoy that New Cat smell and take him out for a test play often. Ragdolls are quite fabulous.All the best to you and your new one!


----------

